# Japanisches Gesellschaftsspiel!



## Muli (17 Mai 2006)

Ist ein Video, ca. 10 Min. lang und es zeigt sechs (scheinbar Studenten) Individuen die versuchen sich die Zeit zu vertreiben. Und das auf eine urkomische Art und Weise!

Hab leider kein Vorschaupic, aber das Video ist grandios!
Lasst es euch nicht entgehen!

*Hier der Link*​


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

ja das kannte ich schon ... einfach klasse


----------



## mko (31 Mai 2006)

hab die Tränen in den Augen, einfach geil


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

ein seltsames Spiel.....


----------

